# Refueling splash back



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

So I give up, what's the trick in being able to refuel without the pump stopping or getting soaked in diesel! I've tried all angles & inserts?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not really sure of your problem. I have to assume it is a Hymer thing. I have an X250 Fiat chassis with the filler by the N/S door. I put the pump in, fill and wait until either I hear the glug, glug of the fuel rising or wait for the pump to detect the rising fuel. The pump is usually automatic and stops. I am then in the habit of hanging the filling pump up..... dry hands (dry feet)

Alan


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

If you find out what the trick is post it on here as I have the same problem. 😡


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Must be a Hymer thing,that is now 2 owners posting about it.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Make that 3


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Never had any problem with my two Hymers (2002 B544 & 2007 B654). Now, the lockability of the cap is a different matter - same for the water.

DavidL


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I know what you mean, funny though we had no problem in France and Spain I think our diesel froths a bit more than the foreign stuff.

Yes Niesmann and Bischoff are part of Hymer group.

Martin


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Probably not the same problem but you never know. We used to have difficulty in getting fuel in, had to do it very slowly to avoid splash back or the pump cutting out, turned out to be the nozzle of one of those plastic fuel cans stuck down the neck filler.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

The only time I have a problem on ours (99 model) is if I don't release the pump trigger when the fuel starts to gurgle up the filler pipe, then it's look out trousers and shoes. 8O 

Good luck with a solution to the problem. :thumbright: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

My Hymer never splashes back, it clicks off when full, if I try to squeeze any more in up to the brim it comes out of the vent pipe on to the floor, which might mean your vent pipe is blocked causing the tank to spit back, much the same as if you were filling a bottle at the tap with tap inside the bottle rim, and when it gets near the top the water spurts out.....

Just a thought :roll: 

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

VanFlair said:


> I know what you mean, funny though we had no problem in France and Spain I think our diesel froths a bit more than the foreign stuff.
> 
> Yes Niesmann and Bischoff are part of Hymer group.
> 
> Martin


With our Arto the pump will keep cutting out if I hold the pistol-grip vertical but can get fuel to flow better if the grip is held horizontally.

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

On older Hymers like my 2000 one, the rubber pipe from the filler cap to the tank can kink and spilt.
I can see the kink causing a problem but I replaced mine because there was a split which resulted in fuel pouring over the front wheel when you reached the full tank state. Didn't shoot out in classic over fill style though.

You can feel the pipe if you open the bonnet and reach round behind the lights.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Cheers all I will let you know what I find..


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> VanFlair said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean, funny though we had no problem in France and Spain I think our diesel froths a bit more than the foreign stuff.
> ...


Hi Geoff

Yes it does seem sensitive to nozzle angle, not tried horizontal yet will do next time. I know the filler pipe goes off at an angle so it makes sense.

Martin


----------



## Ditcha (Oct 30, 2010)

I have that same problem with my dethleffs


----------



## Toolbox3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Get the wife to put the rule in the tank


----------



## Toolbox3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry put wrong word in fuel not rule


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd agree with Ray, breather pipe sounds as though it is blocked or kinked.

Peter


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Holding the nozzle horizontal 3/4 of the way in seems to work better, I\'ll check the breather pipe when we get home. Thanks guys


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

And here was me thinking all Hymer\'s were the dogs doodahs, obviously not. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> kaacee\"]And here was me thinking all Hymer\\\'s were the dogs doodahs, obviously not. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Hey up.

Obviously Hymers are the dogs doodahs, its the crappy Fiat that is nailed on the front end. :wink:

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

[quote:4b1344a928=\"rayrecrok\"]


> kaacee\\\"]And here was me thinking all Hymer\\\\\\\'s were the dogs doodahs, obviously not. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Hey up.

Obviously Hymers are the dogs doodahs, its the crappy Fiat that is nailed on the front end. :wink:

ray.[/quote:4b1344a928]

But the conversion of an \'A\' Class means the filler has been moved - even if just further from the centre-line to the new side of the MH. So it would need the converter to ensure it still works well.

Geoff


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We had a 1984 mercedes 550s on a 306 chassis with a 120 litre tank. Filling it used to be a nightmare. The only way to avoid splash back was to remove 3/4 of the nozzle and fill very very slowly. 

We now have a 1987 mercedes 550\'s on a 309 chassis with a 60litre tank and couldn\'t believe the first time we filled it and it just went in at full pelt with no splash back. 

Smaller tank? Larger chassis? Who knows.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

On my 1993 544, I had to stop filling when the pump cut off, if I tried to put a little extra in I got covered.


----------

